# Airports



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Does lyft not geo fence airports? Just got a ping and one and called to let the pax know why I'm canceling.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Pretty sure this is totally up to the city/state/airport. At BNA in Nashville, there is a Geo fence around the airport unless you are parked in 1 of 5 Lyft or 5 Uber parking spots that are about 3-4 minutes away. There is also a dedicated spot you must pick up Pax. There are often 5-10 Uber and Lyft drivers there at any time.

http://www.tennessean.com/story/mon...-airport-bna-uber-lyft-ride-sharing/16209319/


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> Does lyft not geo fence airports? Just got a ping and one and called to let the pax know why I'm canceling.


In Detroit, the airport is only geo-fenced by Uber so that your app is not 'on' inside the airport. Any driver on the outside perimeter of the airport is fair game for airport pickup pings tho. Makes the drivers an easy target. Especially those unaware drivers.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

Uber geo fences me. I don't have the "magic sticker". I was surprised lyft pinged me 10 mins away from the airport. I told her the deal with it, and that I would not take the risk.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> Uber geo fences me. I don't have the "magic sticker". I was surprised lyft pinged me 10 mins away from the airport. I told her the deal with it, and that I would not take the risk.


 what risk? if if it gave you the ping , id go.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> what risk? if if it gave you the ping , id go.


The risk is _some_ cities can cite you if they do not allow ride sharing on airport property.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Kingo9 said:


> The risk is _some_ cities can cite you if they do not allow ride sharing on airport property.


i thought he was sayng he normally can but was not supposed to take a call while inside the airport purple zone. for me i could care less id gladly take t.


----------



## Nick tardy (May 13, 2015)

No. I don't have my magic sticker making it allowed to pick up there. And the risk is getting cited and towed. I'd rather not.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Nick tardy said:


> No. I don't have my magic sticker making it allowed to pick up there. And the risk is getting cited and towed. I'd rather not.


My sticker is magical.

From Uber Nashville:

AIRPORT REGULATIONS

Metro Nashville Airport Authority (MNAA) officials have reached out in regards to policy violations being committed by Uber partners. As part of the agreement with the airport, Uber partners enjoy access to thousands of customers every year, but continued adherence to airport policies is of the utmost importance. Please review the below requirements very carefully and download your Uber Emblem and AirportGuide today!

PRINT YOUR UBER EMBLEM
AIRPORT PRO-TIPS








Trade Dress - The Uber emblem must be visible in the bottom right hand corner of the windshield at all times while on airport premises






 Waiting for Requests - Uber partners must wait for requests in one of five dedicated spaces in the Airport Maintenance Building lot on the corner of Donelson Pike and Hangar Lane. The Maintenance Building bathrooms are OFF LIMITS.






 Dropping Off Riders - Drop-offs may only be performed in the Commercial Lane on Level 3 of the airport






 Picking Up Riders - Pick-ups may only be performed in the dedicated RideShare Lane on Level 1 near the limousines






 Operating in any other area of the airport is prohibited with violators being subject to fines and/or loss of access to the Uber application
DOWNLOAD THE FULL AIRPORT GUIDE
If you have any questions, email us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help.

Uber On,
The Uber Nashville Team


----------

